# I have done the right thing, now what?



## 20yrsormore (May 7, 2010)

I have cut the ties with the OM. My marriage issues are still here like always. Passive husband and aggressive wife. 20 years of this dynamic. He tells me today, he doesn't know if he can show me the real him, I wont love that guy. WTF...who have I been living with for 20 years?

He mirrors me...and never gives his own opinions. I am just so lost.


----------



## lbell629 (May 10, 2010)

Have you guys tried counseling? What you are dealing with is fairly common and counseling could help give the both of you the tools on how to deal with different personalities and building trust.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm not sure what you mean by 'passive husband/aggressive wife' but if it means you 'run the ship' and he if or when he does not agree he doesn't assert himself, he probably over the years felt it was better to let it go than start an argument. Maybe he feels if he starts speaking his mind and is not in agreement with you, that you will not like it.


----------

